

Newsmap - cdl
http://newsmap.jp/

======
kirchhoff
I quite like NewsMap and made a HTML5 version of it a while ago.

[http://www.newsola.com](http://www.newsola.com)

------
kitsune_
This is like... 8 years old or so?

~~~
jboynyc
That sounds about right. I definitely used it in 2005, maybe even 2004.

------
recuter
What do you people generally use for news nowadays? I've always liked this
concept in principal, I guess I want this thing but better sourced/pruned
perhaps.

------
cdl
About:
[http://marumushi.com/projects/newsmap](http://marumushi.com/projects/newsmap)

------
oftenwrong
Have a <video>? No flash here.

edit: found one
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wq9wfh8VBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wq9wfh8VBU)
looks cool!

------
tvon
The fast moving spinners give the impression that the page is loading quickly.

------
exo_duz
Flash? I thought most people have moved on from Flash.

~~~
bcks
The project is from 2004.

------
NKCSS
503 Error Service Unavailable for me here.

------
k__
nice page, not as confusing as the other japanese sites... Would be even nicer
without flash ;D

------
Ash-k
Nice Idea man.. cool. loved it.

